

The World's Most Polluted Cities Map - jatorre
http://osm2.cartodb.com/viz/ae212b90-38cf-11e3-aaae-6805ca04cef1/embed_map?title=true&description=true&search=false&shareable=false&cartodb_logo=true&layer_selector=true&legends=true&scrollwheel=true&sublayer_options=1&sql=SELECT%20the_geom,%20the_geom_webmercator,%20cartodb_id,%20city,%20annual_mean_pm10::int%20as%20annual_mean_pm10%20FROM%20cities_poluttion%20ORDER%20BY%20annual_mean_pm10%20DESC&zoom=2&center_lat=23.986252599841873&center_lon=93.779296875

======
jatorre
Here is a video on how it was made
[https://vimeo.com/77289264](https://vimeo.com/77289264)

